Ask HN: What is your back end stack? - mlejva
======
enz
Python and PostgreSQL. Nothing fancy, but it works.

Why are you asking? What kind of information do you need?

~~~
mlejva
I'm working on a service [1] that aims to make coding backend easy from your
machine. No need to set up local infrastructure, staging environment, or dev
environment. Have a copy of your production data and just code and get real-
time feedback.

[1] [https://foundryapp.co](https://foundryapp.co)

------
enahs-sf
Golang, MySQL on ec2. Been using this formula for years. Turns out it works
pretty well.

------
mister_hn
LAMP for the win

